# Binding Advice! NOW IPO, Drive or Rome Katana



## AliReyn (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

Getting my first set up and just looking for a bit of binding advice. I recently bought the Nike Lunarendors and I have my sights set on the Lib Tech Attack Banana but I'm a bit stumped when it comes to bindings. I'm trying to go for an all round approach but I tend to spend most of my time on the piste with the odd bit of freestyle so I don't want to limit myself to one specific discipline. I was planning on getting the NOW Drives but I was then advised to get the IPOs. Following that, I was advised by a different shop that NOW do not have a binding perfect for my style and that either the Union Forged Ultras or Rome Katanas would be more complimentary to my set up but out of the two I prefer the Katanas. Basically, I'm just looking for some advice on which would actually be the most appropriate bindings for me. Thanks in advance. 

AR


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I have the IPOs and IMO the best use for them is with no highbacks in powder. On groomers with highbacks they feel about like any other medium flex binding. That's just my experience.


----------



## JetLife (Mar 9, 2013)

Burton Cartels or Union Force. Tried and true


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

You should probably never go back to the shop that pointed you at Katanas and FCs saying NOW doesnt make a binding for you. They know jack shit. The Select would be great for ya if you want NOW. The FC shouldnt really be recommended to anyone for any reason other than to sell a $400+ or someone looking for the lightest setup they can. The Katana though, if thats a consideration its pretty hard for me to recommend anything besides that. Its a phenomenal binding. Stiff when you need it, soft when you want it, and smooooooth.


----------



## AliReyn (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks man. Yeh, I was confused when he suggested that NOW didn't have a binding for me considering they seem to have something for everyone. The Katanas do look like an incredible binding although I like the idea of the skate inspired design of the NOWs. I am sort of edging towards the Katanas. I was wary of that sneaky bugger too, suggesting the Lib Tech Cygnus like I have £2500 to throw around haha.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Nivek said:


> You should probably never go back to the shop that pointed you at Katanas and FCs saying NOW doesnt make a binding for you. They know jack shit. The Select would be great for ya if you want NOW. The FC shouldnt really be recommended to anyone for any reason other than to sell a $400+ or someone looking for the lightest setup they can. The Katana though, if thats a consideration its pretty hard for me to recommend anything besides that. Its a phenomenal binding. Stiff when you need it, soft when you want it, and smooooooth.


So would you put the Katanas ~between NOW Drive and Select more or less? I'm guessing something close to the Genesis? (in terms of response)


----------

